# Clarification



## matt.m (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep,

Another website wanted to dig about me. That is ok. It all began with a white belt 17 yr. old I had in my class for about 3, maybe 4 weeks last summer. It all started with him sending a PM to Mark Tripp asking a question.

So a few select people brought it upon themselves to "Investigate" me. Ok, well just to set the record straight, I did retire from hapkido for medical reasons. Too painful on the joints. Can't kick well then I can't test, period end of story. Judo is only painful to me if done besides uchikomi, or fitting. I am a registered nidan with the USJA.

I did find that a few certificates I had were falsified. Stupid me, however....I did find the person truly responsible for the fakes and passed it along to those who needed to know. 

I am truly stupid for being too trusting of people I had gone to combat with. But I digress, it will not be a mistake I make again. I have also talked with the people it is important to talk to this matter about and a few others outside this other website and MT.  In the end people will think and believe what they want and that is ok, we do live in a democracy where that is allowed.

Thanks all,

Matt Morton


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Matt, 

Your health is more important than anything else.  Its more important than training, teaching, the internet, certs, or anything else.

As you know, I've gone through the leg braces thing and its not fun.  I have not had to wear them for a long time but there are still a few things I cannot do, such as run or jog.  I've tried a few times, even with a martial arts mentor that was willing to take it slow and easy with me, the impact is too much.  

The way to recover from any kind of mistake is to move forward, not back.

I'm honored to have you as a friend


----------



## Kumbajah (Jul 31, 2009)

Matt I read through the threads on the other sites - all your documentation (not just the BJJ) has shown to be fraudulent except for the USJA registration. They are now investigating you as well - I'd maybe lay low if I were you - just saying.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 31, 2009)

Folks,
Before this thread goes too far, I'm going to remind everyone of the MartialTalk rules, specifically our policies on fraudbusting:


> *1.10.3 No Individual Bashing / Fraud Busting. *
> 
> It is not our mission to out and expose frauds or decide who "sucks". Such discussions rarely lead anywhere other than to headaches, and lawsuits.


and


> *4.16 Official Policy on &#8220;Fraud&#8221; Busting and Credential Verification.
> 
> *
> *4.16.1 Fraud Busting*
> ...


I'd hate to see valued members get in trouble or find themselves banned for disregarding the policy.


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 31, 2009)

I have say something...

First my friends the way look at a black belt is to look at what he does. I think and really don't care what people think is saying this or that about if someone is or has some kinds of paper work saying he is a black belt. I care if he is a true martial artist, I feel you belt is built on honor and lets say some guy that said he is this or that I can in few seconds realize he is lying. I try every day to prove to my self and show with out a doubt that im a Trained Martial Artist. 

So when you say you Google or from talking to this person or that one about some person. My Grandmaster explained to me that you can look at someone and really that is not something that is going to hurt anyone, you could point at them and still that is not going to hurt anyone, but if you speak you could hurt others and really if we are trying to just do the best we can I feel you should first off learn respect and not try to find out this or that but show love and compantion.

I have not got my 4th Dan in Ju-Jitsu in Hapkido since I have not had the money but everyone I teach is like 4th Dan or Higher. It really does not mean anything to have some paper it is all about honor.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Aug 1, 2009)

You know what Matt, I bet everyone of those people investigating you have not once come to check you out in person. You seem to me to be a dedicated Martail Artist and you've given much to your country. I would train with you anyday mate.

Don't let the bastards grind you down!!

Dom


----------



## Kumbajah (Aug 1, 2009)

Ty Hatfield said:


> I have say something...
> 
> First my friends the way look at a black belt is to look at what he does. I think and really don't care what people think is saying this or that about if someone is or has some kinds of paper work saying he is a black belt. I care if he is a true martial artist, I feel you belt is built on honor and lets say some guy that said he is this or that I can in few seconds realize he is lying. I try every day to prove to my self and show with out a doubt that im a Trained Martial Artist.
> 
> ...



Ty, you may want to reflect on the fact that honor and honesty have the same etymological root. Not pointing any fingers just pointing out etymology.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2009)

I imagine I'd be quite surprised if I found out my certificate was fake. I guess a good thing could come out of the nastiness.

Nevertheless ... I wouldn't take too kindly to the harsh treatment you were afforded on the Site That Shall Not Be Named, Matt.

Hang in there.


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Aug 1, 2009)

> Ty, you may want to reflect on the fact that honor and honesty have the same etymological root. Not pointing any fingers just pointing out etymology.


 
I understand and really feel not issue at all my friend it is at times just easy to say things and they get out of conduct and really are just words. I just feel that if others would just care and love one another it really does not matter. I find alot of times since I teach alot of self defense there is schools in my area and in my state that have blah blah we are self defense but they have no self defense. I dont need to down grade them but I feel I should try to help them and push aside the one fact and really just help and be a good person.

Ty Hatfield


----------



## Kumbajah (Aug 2, 2009)

I have no idea what any of that was supposed to mean.


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Aug 2, 2009)

Ty Hatfield said:


> I understand and really feel not issue at all my friend it is at times just easy to say things and they get out of conduct and really are just words. I just feel that if others would just care and love one another it really does not matter. I find alot of times since I teach alot of self defense there is schools in my area and in my state that have blah blah we are self defense but they have no self defense. I dont need to down grade them but I feel I should try to help them and push aside the one fact and really just help and be a good person.
> 
> Ty Hatfield


 

Let me break this down for ya, I think things at times look right but I see things in words and such way ahead of other words. I mix things up.

I'm saying people should not use words to say anything that is mean or have a bad course of action. It really just is Karma and should be made only to show love and carring. I was saying if you or other people say words then others should remeber it is just words. I really would not worry what anyone would say, I would only have a issue if someone came down to Utah and stepped into my Dojo and was going to attack me then I would have to react.
I was saying I tryed to compair when you look badly on something. I was taking in consideration about some schools in my state, they say they teach Self Defense but I find out they are not, they have a few moves but really dont teach what they say. I could do a few things 1. could make them look bad and and show how they really are not what they say. 2. I could try to help them and if I know more show them how to do self defense. 
I try to go the path of trying to help and share not condem and harrass.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Attention All Users:*

Allow me to ONCE AGAIN call your attention to the simple fact that MartialTalk policies, which we all agreed to abide by upon registration, PROHIBIT FRAUDBUSTING in no uncertain terms:


> *1.10.3 No Individual Bashing / Fraud Busting. *
> 
> It is not our mission to out and expose frauds or decide who "sucks". Such discussions rarely lead anywhere other than to headaches, and lawsuits.





> *4.16 Official Policy on Fraud Busting and Credential Verification.
> 
> *
> *4.16.1 Fraud Busting*
> ...


*There will be no more warnings in this thread.*  Sanctions imposed may range from deleting the offending post through imposing a lifetime ban on the offending user.

If there are any questions, direct them to a senior staff member or MT Admin.

*jks9199
Moderator*


----------



## David Liepmann (Aug 2, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Yep,
> 
> Another website wanted to dig about me. That is ok. It all began with a white belt 17 yr. old I had in my class for about 3, maybe 4 weeks last summer. It all started with him sending a PM to Mark Tripp asking a question.
> 
> ...



Hi Matt, sorry to hear about the USJA ethics investigation.  Hope that turns out best for everyone involved.

Good luck with finding out who provided you with the falsified Kodokan certificate.  That must've been a real shock.

Sincerely, 
Dave


----------



## Mtripp (Aug 3, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I imagine I'd be quite surprised if I found out my certificate was fake. I guess a good thing could come out of the nastiness.
> 
> Nevertheless ... I wouldn't take too kindly to the harsh treatment you were afforded on the Site That Shall Not Be Named, Matt.
> 
> Hang in there.



Rules or no, I think it only fair if people are going to use my name, they should expect I am going to reply.  While I have no power over here other than to speak the truth, how long that truth stays in place is up to the "honorable" persons who run this site.

This is Mark Tripp; I was at the place of tainted evil for the entire mess, and yes this is still a mess.  For the record...

1. Yes, someone asked me about a teaching drill in Judo Mr. Morton was doing.  The question was asked both in public and private.  Because it was asked in public, lots of other people got on it as well.  I made no comment at that time  other than to say I had never seen the throw in question taught that way.

2. Mr. Morton began speaking to me, in private, about the questions he was being asked.  I directed him to a thread at the "place that shall not be named" where I had to deal with the EXACT same questions.  Rather than get all upset, or go to another place where I could make any claim of rank I wish with no fear anyone could call me on it, I simply provided the proof.  Mr. Morton began to do the same.

3. Problem is EVERY paper he submitted was forged, except his USJA papers.  All along the way I supported Mr. Morton, listened to Mr. Morton, and gave the advise as both friend and elder of the tribe to Mr. Morton.  However, due to the nature of the forged papers an investigation began.

4. I will not comment on the odd ban against "fraud busting" here.  Martial Art frauds and cults have caused untold numbers of serious problems for thousands of people.  In my 50 plus years as a legitimate Judoka, I could spend days talking about them.  I will say that all one has to do is look at the title of the "not to be named" place Mr. Morton went to, then honestly ask "What did you expect?"

5. I personally offered to go to Mr. Morton, as a high ranking rep of USJA and personally validate his rank through the testing process of the USJA.  The situation Mr. Morton presented, while tragic, is sadly not unique.  We have a process in place to correct it.  I offered to do this service at no charge to Mr. Morton, and had privately got the service fee waived because I felt he had been defrauded by a process that, equally sadly, would fall under that "fraud busting" ban.  As such, I won't comment on it either.  I will say that from that day to this, Mr. Morton has not contacted me, or made any attempt to validate his rank.

6. Sadly, his USJA rank was given due to the Kodokan Judo papers he provided.  Those papers are also faked.  Not wishing to run afoul of the rule here, I can not make the case how there is no way anyone could have taken Mr. Morton on that one.  At that time I knew something was very wrong, withdrew my public support, and posted all of our messages at "the black hole" so feared and loathed by many.

My personal opinions have no bearing on the facts I have just posted.  I do what it known I do not support Mr. Morton in any way, and I do not feel he is the helpless dupe he claims to be.  The very fact that he still claims rank from USJA, knowing that rank was obtained by a forged paper, and he is unwilling to validate that rank through the USJA's process says it all.  This is not "fraud busting," but the official position of the USJA.  Mr. Morton should have withdrawn the rank claim himself.  When the ethics committee meets, they will, and now how does that look?  Why try and hold on to a rank you know to be false?

I have no answer to that question, and to explore it violates the rules here.  So I will close by saying, first to Mr. Morton, I am very saddened by all of this, and that it still continues.

To all of you I wish you well, and I hope you understand, myself having been insulted and slandered all over the internet, that when I see my name, I am going to step up.  If the powers that be do not wish to see my remarks, I would point out I do not like seeing my name being used in any manner that infers an opinion I do not hold.

I wish you all well.

Mark Tripp


----------



## MJS (Aug 3, 2009)

*Admin Note:

Thread Closed.  Regarding the forum rules:  The rules of this forum, were put into place by the owner of the site, Bob Hubbard.  The rules were agreed upon by every member upon joining up for this site.  They are clear and to the point.  The rules, and in this case, the fraud busting rule, are not up for debate.  There are other forums out there that take pride in bashing people, as well as various arts.  This forum is not like that.  *

*Mike Slosek*
*MT Asst. Admin*


----------

